# Talio Silat



## dark_hadou (Jul 22, 2006)

has anyone trained with Tuhon Roberto Torres ?


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jul 22, 2006)

I did, but when I was training Talio Silat (the name anyway...) didn't exist yet.

-wes


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 22, 2006)

how many yrs did u train with Tuhon Roberto Torres ?and what styles did u learn from him ?


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jul 22, 2006)

I trained with him roughly from 1994 - 1997.  He started by teaching both Kalasag Kuntao Silat Orihinal (Kalasag Orihinal Kuntao Kali) and  Kuntao Silat de Thouars (mainly concentrating on Tjimande and Kendang).  He then switched to teaching his own system called Pentjak Silat Perisai Setia.  I left shortly after that.

-wes tasker


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 22, 2006)

thats kool, i want to learn from him as well, but it will be sumtime next yr, i live in Toronto, Canada, so its not possible at this time to train with him, and also im go to join the Canadian Armed Forces full time, when i get my vaction days ill go to Florida and train with him


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 22, 2006)

i checked ur profile im very impressed and envious that ur training in the exact styles i want to train in, hav u considered Sayoc Kali its very similar to Pekiti Tirsia Kali, how many yrs u been training in Pekiti Tirsia Kali ?


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.  I've been doing Pekiti Tirsia for almost six years now.  I have a friend who did some Sayoc Kali and I've been to two seminars.  I'm really not interested in that system.  

-wes tasker


----------



## Sun_Helmet (Jul 25, 2006)

Coincidentally, Tuhon Torres is also under Sayoc Kali.

--Rafael--
Sayoc Kali


----------



## dark_hadou (Jul 25, 2006)

yea i kno i checked out his site b4 and i checked out Sayoc Kali site too


----------

